# 7wt combos?



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm throwing a 7wt Xi3 and a CCFx2 6/8 with redfish line.  It has quickly become my goto setup for a variety of situations.  I'm sure the new Salts are nice, but Xi3s can be found for pretty great deals and I am very happy with mine for a fun little 7wt.


----------



## Fitbmx123 (Jun 7, 2012)

If love to pick up the xi3 just alittle over budget, trying to spend around 600$ together. Thanks for the reply though!


----------



## saltydg0089 (Apr 15, 2013)

I have two TFO Mangroves (6wt and 8wt) that I like a lot. I'm sure the 7wt would be a good rod also


----------



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

i have a redington predator 7wt that is a really good rod and i have a 6wt redingote vapen that is awesome, i only throw the vapen when chasing redfish. a blast when you hook a big red


----------



## Vining (Aug 28, 2012)

7wt Sage SALT with Sage 6000 series reel.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

> If love to pick up the xi3 just alittle over budget, trying to spend around 600$ together. Thanks for the reply though!


You can do an Xi3 and decent reel for that price range! Can always upgrade the reel later on if you wanted.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Sage Salt is $850. The gentlemans budget is $600 for the package.


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

> > If love to pick up the xi3 just alittle over budget, trying to spend around 600$ together. Thanks for the reply though!
> 
> 
> You can do an Xi3 and decent reel for that price range! Can always upgrade the reel later on if you wanted.


Thats what I was thinking...


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

I picked up an Orvis Mach IV and TFO BVK 7wt, both for about $350 off flea bay


----------



## reallyshallow (May 19, 2010)

7wt Orvis Hydros tip flex with a 7/8 FWX Nautilus. You can still find Hydros even though they are discontinued. Hydros is the same blank as a Helios with cheaper components, it's a rocket.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I've got a great reel and line for sale for a 7wt…….new condition. 

Put these on a 7wt Mangrove and you got a great set-up for your budget.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1413403471


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Look for good used Sage XP, Scott S3S, or Sage RPLX+ and Nautilus FW7 reel and you may never buy another 7wt rig.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

If you want to buy new, I would go with the following:

Rod: TFO BVK 7wt. 9'

Reel: Nautilus FWX 7/8 or Galvan T-6

Put on 200yds of backing and the line of your choice (I like Airflo Ridge and Wulff Bermuda Triangle Taper) and you'll have a very lightweight and efficient casting machine..


Used BVK 7wt. on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TFO-BVK-790...182?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item566bea4326


----------



## mgedge (Apr 3, 2014)

This might help ... check out Yellowstoneanglers.com. Click on Gear Reviews. They do some very comprehensive tests on rods and added one on reels for 8 wts. this year. Their 8 wt rod test will be helpful and at your budget, the TFO BVK would probably be the way to go. (I bought both an 8 and 9 for my 1st ever bonefishing adventure and love them both.) The Galvan T-8 is rated very well, but might push you over your budget. Take a look at the Orvis Hydros as an option to save some $. If you really want to drive the price down, Lamson has discontinued their Velocity line of reels and they can be found at excellent prices on Ebay. (Bob Story from Feather-craft in St. Louis assured me that he'd never had one fail on the bonefish flats ...)


----------

